# ملف كامل عن بني سويف



## bonguy (18 مارس 2010)

*الموضوع وما فيه اني لقيت ان فيه في بني سويف حاجات كويسة كتير فحبيت اشاركم معايا شوية معلومات عنها فقولت اخليها بالمرة ملف كامل عن المحافظة (اللي انا منها) مع ان فيها حاجات كتير وحشة بس برضه الواحد ميقدرش ينسي بلد كل ذكرياته بدأت فيها....مش هطول عليكم نبدأ:*

*ديوان بني سويف ... أرض الكنز المفقود (كلمات شاعرة الطرق "ياسمين قطب فرج")
تعالوا بينا ناخد سفينه ونلف بيها في نهر النيله

نشوف مدينة قمر وزينه ولحسنها هنقول مواويل

صحيح ماهياش لا مصيف ولا هى ميناء ولا حتى للسياح مزار

لكن أهلها لهم طبع أصيل صغار وكبار

تسأل عليها لا هى بحري ولا هى صعيد

زي كل شيء جميل موزون وزي ما بنقول

خير الأمور في أوسطه والوسط حنون

مركز بلدنا المحروسه تروح شمال هتعديلها

وتروح جنوب تيجي عليها

ترتاح وتاخد من خيرها

مايه وخضار !!

تعالى هتشوف جمال من طابع خاص

الأهل والعيله واللمه

دول طبع أصيل

ما هي واخده أكبر نسبه ومساحه من نهر النيل

أرض الكنوز اللازوردية اسمنت رخام وكمان مرمر

وهرم ميدوم يعيش لينا ويدوم

شاهد تاريخها وعراقتها

احرسها يا رب وخليها ... "بني سويف" لينا ... أحلى مدينه*

********************************
شعار مدينة بني سويف*





 هرم ميدوم -  الاصالة الحضاريه ,السنبلـــه: النشاط الزراعى ,المدخنـــه : النشاط الصناعى ,  النيل والكوبرى : رمز المستقبل ...يعبر الشعار عن الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل.

**************************************
*موقع بني سويف (عن ويكبيديا) :
تبلغ مساحة المحافظة الكلية 10954 كم2 وتتوسط محافظة بنى سويف خمسة محافظات حيث يحدها شمالاً محافظة الجيزة ومن الشمال الشرقى محافظة السويس وشرقاً محافظة البحرالاحمر وغرباً محافظة الفيوم وجنوباً محافظة المنيا، تنتمى محافظة بنى سويف إلى أقليم شمال الصعيد (الفيوم. بنى سويف. المنيا) هذا الاقليم الذى يربط شمال مصر بجنوبها وشرقها بغربها، ومن هذة الانتماءات المحورية
تكونت شخصيتها الجغرافية والسكانية والحضارية والاقتصادية ان هذا الوقع البؤرى شكل لها عامل قرب جغرافى لكثير من محافظات مصر مما يحقق لها إمكانية وصول عالية على مستوى محافظات الجمهورية وساعد على ذلك شبكة النقل والمواصلات الموجودة بالمحافظة وهذا العامل مهم قي العمليات الاقتصادية يعتبر الجوار الجغرافى الذى تتمتع به المحافظة بجانب العديد من المحافظات الحيوية مثل محافظة القاهرة العاصمة ومحافظة الجيزة وكلاهما يشكل ثقل تجارى واقتصادى وسكانى ضخم ومحافظات البحر الاحمر والسويس والفيوم والاسماعلية السياحية كل هذا يساعد على تسويق المنتجات الصناعية الموجودة بالمحافظة.
*
*****************************

*شخصيات سويفية :*





*حسن عابدين الفنان الراحل* 






*الشيخ طه الفشني*






*ممدوح عبد الحي (لاعب وسط)*






*الاستاذ الدكتور / عبد العظيم مرسي وزير*






*الفنان صبرى فكرى عبد الحليم*






*الفنان السويفي العالمي .. سعيد صلاح*
*
******************************************
*الشخصيات الدينية المسيحية (السويفية) :*






*الانبا انطونيوس ابو الرهبان*






*الانبا يوليوس الاقفهصي*






*االقديس ايلياس الاهناسي*






*البابا كيرلس الرابع*






*القديس اندراوس الصموئيلى*






*القديس اباكلوج القس*






*مثلث الرحمات الانبا اثناسيوس الكبير مطران بني سويف والبهنسا*






*مثلث الرحمات الانبا اثناسيوس مطران بني سويف والبهنسا*

**********************************************

*اديرة ومزارات بني سويف :*

*1- مقر دير الانبا انطونيوس - بوش :*




*تقع مدينة بوش على بعد 25كيلو جنوب الواسطة و15 كيلو شمال بنى سويف وقد انتقلت ادارة الدير الى هذا المكان بعد دير الميمون فى القرن 16م والعزبة بها مبانى خاصة للرهبان ويتوسط المبانى كنيسة اعيد بنائها وتجديدها فى القرن 19 .. مكان الكنيسة القديمة انتهت جميع معالمها*

*2- مقر دير الانبا بولا - بوش :*




*تقع فى مدينة بوش ايضا وقد بنيت فى القرن 18و19 ويقع المقر على مقربة من مقر دير الانبا انطونيوس وبه مبانى مقر واستراحات للرهبان ومسئولى الدير وبه كنيسة قديمة وحامل الايقونات ومطعم من الصدف وبه ايقونات رائعة والكنيسة لها 12 قبه استبدلت قباب الخورس الغربى بسقف مستوى وبها على اليمين ايقونة اثرية للسيدة العذراء داخل فارغ بالحائط وعلى اليسار بلكون علوية بمشربية وباب الكنيسة مزخرف بالطوب الملون المحروق باشكال هندسية رائعة
*
*3- دير السيدة العذراء - بياض :*




*يقع دير بياض شرق مدينة بنى سويف حوالى 2 كيلو واصبح الوصول الى الدير امرا ميسورا بعد بناء الكوبرى العلوى بمدينة بنى سزيف الموصل الى الشرق ويسمى الدير بديير(بياض) نسبة الى قرية بياض النصارى وان كانت هناك محاولات شيطانية لتغيير اسم القرية الى بياض العرب واطلق عليه حكوميا دير بياض العرب 1960م وترجع التسليم القديم بأن الدير زارته العائلة المقدسة اثناء رحلة الهروب الى ارض مصر وباتت فى هذا الدير مما اضفى على الدير راحة ونسمة وطمأنينة وسلام وكان فى الدير كنيسة قديمة تهدمت وبنى مكانها كنيسة جديدة فى الستينات وتوجد هناك بعض قطع الجرانيت متبقيات من الكنيسة القديمة التى كانت مكان الكنيسة الجديدة ةالتى قام بتوسيعها من الناحية الشرقية المتنيح الانبا اثناسيوس مطران بنى سويف السابق كما يوجد فى الدير البئر الاثرى الذى كان يشرب منه الرهبان الذين توالت عليهم الازمان الى ان تخرب الدير .. والدير يقع على ضفاف نهر النيل مما يعطى له روعة من الجمال الطبيعى وقد اقيمت قلعات وفندق جميلا وعدة مبان تعطى للزوار راحة واستجمام ومتعة روحية*

*4- دير مارجرجس - سدمنت*




*يقع هذا الدير على بعد 7 كيلو من مدينة اهناسيا وبالقرب من بحر اليوسف المسماه بحر الفيوم كما ان يبعد من بنى سويف بحوالى 20 كيلو والمبنى الاثرى الوحيد بالدير هذه الكنيسة وهى تتكون من ثلاثة هياكل نصف دائرية ثم منطقة الخورس التى تفتح على صحن الكنيسة بثلاث ابواب .. الباب القبل مسدود الان وقد تم تدعيم القباب الوسطى بوضع زوج من الاعمدة بين الدعامات وتقع المعمودية فى الجزء المضاف بحرى الهيكل واضيف خورس بحرى لتوسيع الكنيسة ويلاحظ وجود بقايا الاعمدة التى ترجع الى القرن 7و8 م
من اشهر من تخرجو من هذا الدير القديس بطرس السدمنتى اللاهوتى الشهير صاحب الكتب الرائعة واهمها ( القول الصحيح فى الام المسيح ).. وقد بنى المتنيح الانبا اثاسيوس مطران بنى سويف عدة مبان وحديثة للخلوات والمؤتمرات الروحية ويذكر التاريخ لهذا الدير قد تم استشاد 5000 الاف راهب على يد الرومان
ويوجد فى هذا الدير مدمن للاباء مطارنة الايبارشية واخر من دفن فيه المتنيح الانبا اثناسيوس الثانى ومن هذا الدير تخرج القديس القس بطرس الرمنتى (من علماء الكنيسة فى النصف الثانى من القرت الثالث عشر ميلادى 13م وله من المؤلفات الكثير والكثير وكتب عنه القس شمس الرئاسة ابن كبر يصف رهبان بأنهم على درجة كبيرة من العلم*

*5 - دير السيدة العذراء مريم _ الحمام *




*كثير من الاديرة سميت بأسم العذراء وذلك لمحبة الرهبان فيها والراهبات بسبب نقاء حياتها وسيرتها وهذا الدير سمى بأسمها على الرغم أن السيدة العذراء لم تقم بزيارته
مؤسس الدير هو القديس الانبا  أسحق أب جبل البرمبل وجبل مفسط (دير الحمام حاليا ) وهو تلميذ الانبا أنطونيوس عاش فى القرن الرابع الميلادى وتنيح فى 25 بشنس ( 2 يونية ) كتب سيرتة الانبا سرابيون وحاليا هى فى دير الانبا أنطونيوس.
*
*6 - دير الانبا انطونيوس _ الميمون *




*هذا الدير على أسم القديس العظيم الانبا أنطونيوس أبو الرهبان وهو موجود فى بلدة دير الميمون ويبعد عن بنى سويف حوالى 27 كيلو متر ويمكن الوصول اليه عن طريق الطريق الشرقى الذى يصل بين أسيوط ومصر وسمى الدير بدير الميمون نسبة الى القرية التى بها وهى قرية دير الميمون
مساحة الدير لا تتعدى فدان تقريبا ولا يوجد صور للدير فالناس قامت بالبناء حول الدير فأصبح الدير فى وسط البيوت فالدير والمكتبة والمضيفة يطلون على الشارع أى يفصل بينهم كلم شارع 
والدير حاليا لا يوجد به رهبان بل كان الرهبان يقطنون الدير حتى نهاية القرن السادس الميلادى ثم بعد ذلك لم يسكنه الرهبان والدير تم هجروه ما بين القرن الثانى عشر والقرن السابع عشر ثم عادت اليه الحياة مرة أخرى وخادم الدير حاليا القمص جرجس على
يوجد بالدير كنيستين الاولى على أسم القديس العظيم الانبا أنطونيوس والثانية على أسم الشهيد العظيم أبو سيفين

7- دير الملاك ميخائيل بسدمنت الجبل
هو دير حديث يقع على الضفة الغربية للبحر اليوسيفى والى الناحية البحرية من دير الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس الرومانى بسدمنت الجبل ويبعد عنه 2 كم تقريبا وتجاورة من الناحية قرية خورشيد ( إبراهيم بك نجيب ) على البحر اليوسيفى وهو عبارة عن الكنيسة وبعض الحجرات الصغيرة وحديقة والدير أنشى فى عهد الانبا أيساك مطران بنى سويف والفيوم 1914 ومشهور بين الشعب باسم " كنيسة الرهبان " لان الرهبان هم الذين أسسوا كنيسة الدير
*
***************************************************

ت*اريخ بني سويف (عن ويكبيديا) :
عندما كانت مصر مقسمة إلي 42 اقليما، كانت محافظة بني سويف تشغل اجزاء من الاقليمين العشرين والرابع والعشرين من أقاليم مصر العليا وكانت معظم اراضي المحافظة الحالية تقع في العصر البطلمي ضمن حدود أهناسيا.

أهم مواقع الأثار :
تعتبر محافظة بني سويف متحفاً تاريخياً لكل العصور تشمل العديد من كنوز مصر حيث يوجد بها هرم ميدوم ثاني أقدم هرم مدرج في العالم والذى بناه "الملك حونى" أخر ملوك الأسرة الثالثة وأتم بناءة أبنه الملك سنفرو أول ملوك الأسرة الرابعة وهو والد الملك خوفو باني الهرم الأكبر بالجيزة - كما تتنوع الآثار الفرعونية في المراكز والقرى (أبو صير أهناسيا _ جبانة سدمنت الجبل _ دشاشة _ الحيبة _ المضل) وتتوزع في أرجاء المحافظة الآثار القبطية من كنائس وأديرة ومنها دير الأنبابولا ودير القديس أنطونيوس في مركز ناصر وكنيسة السيدة العذراء بقرية بياض العرب شرق النيل ودير مارى جرجس بسدمنت الجبل ولقد عثر في المضل وهي قرية صغيرة في حضن الجبل الشرقي على الضفة الشرقية لنهر النيل تجاه مدينة بنى سويف على مقبرة صغيرة بها مومياء لطفلة صغيرة وجد تحت رأسها مخطوط كامل بالخط القبطي على جلد غزال واتضح من ترجمته أنه مزامير النبي داود وهو محفوظ بالمتحف القبطي حالياً ؛ وتتوزع الآثار الإسلامية في المحافظة حيث توجد مقبرة الأمير أحمد شديد بقرية سدس الأمراء ومقبرة مروان بن محمد في قرية أبو صير الملق ومسجد السيدة حورية في مدينة بنى سويف على بعد 18 كم وكهف سنوروهو كهف ضخم في قلب الجبل بعمق حوالي 17 متر تتوزع الصواعد والهوابط من الآلباستر النقي في شكل خلاب وفي أرضية الكهف في الركن الشرقي منه يوجد مجري مائي ينخفض عن مستوي أرضية الكهف يعتقد أنه وسيلة تصريف المياه المتجمعة في الكهف.*

******************************
*ومراكز المحافظة هي: الواسطى -بنى سويف -ناصر (بوش) -  إهناسيا -ببا -سمسطا - الفشن*

*******************************
*معني اسم المحافظة (بني سويف) :
كانت مدينة بني سويف الحالية إحدي القري المصرية القديمة الواقعة علي الضفة الغربية للنيل ومرفأ لمدينة اهناسيا الحالية وكانت تسمي بوفيسيا POUPHISEA وقد حرف هذا الاسم فيما بعد لينطق بني سويف.*

**********************************
*مواقع النت والجروبات السويفية علي الانترنت :
يكفي الان ان تكتب اسم بني سويف في اي محرك بحث فتجد انها تحتل الصدارة علي كل محافظات مصر من حيث عدد المواقع والجروبات (عدا محافظتي القاهرة والاسكندرية) وهذا بفضل ابناء المحافظة الذي قد تفتح وعيهم علي الثورة التكنولوجية واستطاعوا ان يقوموا بعمل العديد من المواقع والجروبات لتعريف العالم بهم وبمحافظتهم ومن هذه المواقع ما هو رسمي وماهو شعبي وهذه هي المواقع التي تستطيع ان تجدها علي الشبكة الدولية :*
موقع بني سويف
بوابة بني سويف التعليمية
مركز التعليم الالكتروني-جامعة بني سويف
بني سويف اون لاين
جامعة بني سويف
الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى بمحافظة بنى سويف
طلاب جامعة بني سويف
مطرانية بني سويف
مشروع الطرق المؤدية إلى التعليم العالي ببني سويف
المجلس الشعبي المحلي - محافظة بني سويف
مركز التعليم المفتوح - جامعة بنى سويف
راديو شارع بني سويف
طلاب جامعة بني سويف 
 شقاوة شباب بني سويف
شخابيط سويفية
منتديات بنى سويف للكل
 اخبار بنى سويف
ملتقي شباب بني سويف
منتدى هندسة بني سويف
 أسرة فكرة طب بنى سويف
شباب جامعة بنى سويف
برلمان شباب بنى سويف
بنات بنى سويف
تجارة بني سويف
جريدة بني سويف

*جروبات الفيسبوك*
بني سويف ام الدنيا
شارع بني سويف
موضه بني سويف
كلية طب بشري بني سويف
شقاوة شباب بني سويف
Photographers in Beni Suef

Bani Swaif Guys

(شارع 3) بني سويف
خلخال بني سويف
خدمة الانبا اثناسيوس بني سويف
ااحلي شباب وبنات بني سويف
كلام فشلة بني سويف
بني سويف في نص الليل
بنات بني سويف اصل الرومنسيه
بني سويف احلى مكان في الدنيا
رابطة بني سويف فى السعودي
ابتسم انت في بني سويف
شباب و بنات بني سويف المسيحيين
*وفيه جروبات تاني كتير بس انت اكتب بني سويف في بحث الفيسبوك*
*---------------------------------------------------*

*عموماً فيه حاجت تانية كتيرة كنت عايز اكتبها بس بصراحة تعبت ولو فيه وقت تاني ابقي اكملكم ولو فيه حد من الاعضاء من بني سويف ياريت لو يكمل.: وشكراً*


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل
على فكرة انا من بنى سويف ههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل جدا مكنتش اعرف حاجات كتير عن المحافظة

عجبنى اوى اسم جروب  ( ابتسم انت فى بنى سويف )​


----------



## bonguy (18 مارس 2010)

*تحية خاصة  اهل بني سويف اللي شرفوا الموضوع ونوروه ربنا معاكم*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2010)

> تحية خاصة اهل بني سويف اللي شرفوا الموضوع ونوروه ربنا معاكم



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

التفرقة العنصرية بقى اشمعنا اهل بنى سويف بس:act19::act19:​


----------



## bonguy (18 مارس 2010)

*اوبس ده انا فكرتك من بني سويف يا تاسوني عموماً يا ستي احلي تحية لكل اهل مصر ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2010)

> اوبس ده انا فكرتك من بني سويف يا تاسوني عموماً يا ستي احلي تحية لكل اهل مصر



هههههههههههههههههههههه

ولا ولا يهمك يا بونجاى​


----------



## zezza (19 مارس 2010)

موضوع قيم جداااااااا و معلومات حلوة اوى 
و يا بختكم عندكم اديرة كتيييير ... لما ابقى ازور بنى سويف ننزل عندك انت و جرجس 
شكرا اخويا على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## Sad Ro0se (19 مارس 2010)

*بنى سويف دة محافظة عريقة*
*ههههههههههههه*
*تسلم معلم*​


----------



## zama (21 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل أوووووووووووووووى ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا نزلت بنى سويف قبل كدا يعتبر أحسن مكان فيها تقدر تروحه هو* " قاعة المؤتمرات "* ..

حلوة أووووووووووى بنى سويف ..

بيسموها لؤلؤة الصعيد ..

*معلوماتى إن هرم ميدوم دا فى الفيوم مش فى بنى سويف ، ولا أيه ؟؟* 

 متشكر جداً جداً ..


----------

